# Shrimp & the Mutt Tank



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Some of you that know me know that I'm a shrimp girl also. That said I have this Shrimp Mutt tank and it never stops amazing me what I see in there. For instance this morning I saw one with a distinct line down it's middle with one exception..it was Yellow. Problem there...no yellow shrimp in the tank.. Will get a pic up tonight..


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds cool. I am just starting to get into shrimp and have some Crystal Reds, some blues and one bright red one with a brilliant white saddle across it's body, not sure what type it is.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

waiting


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

stmarshall said:


> Sounds cool. I am just starting to get into shrimp and have some Crystal Reds, some blues and one bright red one with a brilliant white saddle across it's body, not sure what type it is.


Angry Shrimp ???

Jokes apart, do you have any Picture ???


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Haven't learned how to take a good picture in the tank and post it but will try and learn this weekend. The red shrimp with the white saddle if very brilliant.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok finally got a ton of pics off camera.. This pic does not do it justice.. the shrimp is yellow and quite vivid..


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Check this out:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/shrimp-profile-golden-back-yellow-sakura-neocaridina-heteropoda-sp.26102/


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks like the Mutt!! spotted him this AM and before I could get a good pic...gone.. What drives me nuts is this tank is full of plants & they tend to reflect green on him. He is not green!! Thank You for post link


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I gave up keeping highly-bred color varients, and am now happy to have healthy, if unspectacular, shrimp. But once in a while, I get one with that pattern, but different colors: green stripe and dark red body.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Michael, similar feelings... I have dedicated breed tanks.. but I just don't have the time to fret over them as we did in the past. That said they still get special stuff, water diet etc. But I'm fascinated with the Mutts... it's like a bag of M&M's.


----------

